# 2014 Chevrolet Cruze rear seat?



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

What are the items on the outer edge of the rear seat.
Is that part of the rear seat thorax air bag system?







We don't have some of the US safety features in Australia.. 

Not sure why Holden elected not to fit them, apart from the all mighty $$$$$$$...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Those are clips for the seatbelt to slide in. They take up slack in the seatbelt for children old enough to use them w/o car seats. Kinda the equivalent to the pieces that slide up and down on the B pillars for the front 2 seats. To answer your other question I believe that whole vertical piece is where the airbag hides on equipted models.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanksfor the info.
If anyone has a pick of this seat belt clip in operation, please post as I’minterested to see how it looks and functions.
I believe the thorax air bag for the rear seat passengers will deploy from theleather seat as per the front design, and yes we have the curtain air bagfunction from the vertical pillar assy. We just lack the thorax protection forthe rear.

I still don't get why we get so many different features globally. Cost I getthat side of it, but why not make them an option in the countries where theyare not going to fit it as standard...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Will try and find it in a owners manual in a hr or 2


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Per 2013 US Owners Manual 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

:th_dblthumb2:
Thanks for the info, what a shame that our rear seat upholstery is totally different in the SRi-V 1.4T...
I'll have to check out the new 1.6T to see if there are any changes to the rear seat design....
What a great idea for the kids..


----------

